# High Island 07/09-10/05



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Got a late start saturday thanks to a strong little T-storm sitting right on the beach and my house. On the way to the beach stopped and talked to a few friends coming from the beach. Knew this was not good when I saw them. Sure enough the winds from the storm had pushed some new weed in. They could not keep a line out. I made my way to the beach and met up with Buckeye. The wind layed and we got a few lines out around one. The bite was slow with a few pick up and drops. Could not get a hook into anything. Lot of bait in the surf so I grabbed my trout rod and waded out chest deep or so on the back of the first bar. The little sharks were thick, chasing and eating my finger mullets. Most were baby blacktips, but I fianlly did catch something different.

Jolly Roger with a baby scallop hammer. 









We kept lines out until one sunday morning. I headed home for a few hours of rest. Buckeye kept lines out all night with no takers.

Sunday 07/10/05

Met Parrothead at the beach a little before seven. Weather was looking alot better then the day before. Got on the beach to find big swells rolling in. Looked perfect to surf. We got rigged up and paddled out about 400-500 yards from the beach. The swells made for a fun paddle out, but we knew there was going to be hell to pay to get back to the beach. First line wet around eight, and it did not take long and I was hooked up.

Jolly Roger with a bull red









Parrothead did not take long to get in on the action

Parrothead with a bull red









This was looking to be a good day, thirty minutes into the trip and we have already landed two bull reds. The next bite came on my bait rod. I had already caught a few whitting fishing with peeled shrimp on the bottom. But the next hit was a little bigger. As I set the hook, I knew I was in trouble. The fish made a hard run straight away from me. I dropped anchor, but he was still burning drag. Many a time in the battle I was down to a 1/4 spool. During this time Parrothead also hooks up and we both land the first double of the day. In the pic, if you look at the nose of my kayak you can see his tail.

First double of the day.









The action heated up, and we were getting hit left and right. We must have anchored in a nest of monsters. Most, if not all were over 40". With some today close to 46". Here are a few random pics of reds caught throughout the day.

Jolly Roger with a bull red









Parrothead with a bull red









Jolly Roger with a bull red









Parrothead with a bull red









Jolly Roger with a bull red


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

During all this fun, parrothead gets a big bite. The fight was on, drag a screaming. And him making good time to cuba. The fish was pulling him as fast as I could paddle. After a good hard long battle, he get the fish up for our first look. Blacktip shark, aprox 4.5-5'. He wears him out enough and we get a few pics and let hime go.

Parrothead with a blacktip shark









I hooked into the next one. He makes a hard run, then bust out of the water just a few feet from us,, wooho, air tipper. He drags me for a long time, making thumb burning runs. Drags us a very long way form our anchor bouys before I can get my hand on the leader. Even then he has a burst of speed, soaking me as he leaves. Finally get him to the kayak for a few pics and release.

Hooked Up









Jolly Roger with a blacktip.









We get back to the bouys and get baits back out. Did not have to wait to long before the bull reds start to hit again. Caught a few more of them. Then Parrothead gets a fast fish, then I hear the splash, sure enough another blacktip going airborn. He gets right in front of both of us and clears the water almost making a 180, before splashing back in. Blacktips are a blast to catch, hard runs, great jumps, and so much power.

Parrothead with a blacktip









We paddle back in around two. Braving the 4-6' breakers, most made it good some did not. That is his story. I think the final count for the day was 12 bull reds, 3 blacktips an a buch of misc whitting, sandtrout and others. Bull reds were hitting anything fresh, same with the blacktips. Did see some macs working saturday evening, but water color was a little off for them today. Sea weed looked to be in the first gut, but no new weed coming in. Had a great time and looking foward to the next trip.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Way to go. What a great trip.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

What a day. My arms ache just looking at the pics. How far how did ya'll paddle. I can see shore in at least one of the pics. Didnt look too bad at all where ya'll set up shop, but obviously the breakers picked up going in. I read elsewhere Parrothead lost some equipment on the way in.

Has to be a rush catching those big fish in a yak and getting pulled around.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

we were only about 400yards off the beach. Had a good color change and bunch of bait around us all day. The tide moved very little stayed high all day from the large swells. Pics can be misleading when it comes to waves. We had 4-6' swells going to the beach, and 2-3' choppy cross waves coming from a strong eastnortheast wind. At times the wind would die down and it would be nice, but blew hard most of the day. If the fish were not biting so good we would have quit sooner.

I usually tie my rods to the kayak if the waves look like I may dump. We knew it going out that their was a very good chance we would dump on the way back in. Just a chance we decided to take.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

JR and Parrothead thanks for another great report and pictorial trip. Makes it a little easier to take when docked at the house.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks JR


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

That sounds like a great trip. I think you guys have just about convinced me to jump off and buy a yak.


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

Way to go Guys ! You`ve got me packing my gear ! I hope we can catch some good water before the next storm ( Emalie ). VERY good report !


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

You got me pakcing my gear to im gone...... bye!!!!


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

JR and Parrothead,

It kind of makes my catfish, crappie, and bass look very small and weak. Great Report, I'll hopefully join you one of these days, If you'll have me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

anytime gator,


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Thanks, what an awesome day on the water.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Me too gator, If yall could tolerate a rookie


----------



## surfbass (Sep 12, 2004)

Great report JR. Looks like yall had a blast. We are headed down to H.I. Wed. morning to give them a try. Hopefully the weed will cooperate. We'll be there till Fri. so give us a hollor if you see us. We'll have a cool one ready for you. Vic


----------

